
Ask HN: Would you join YC primarily for publicity? - hoodoof
Say you have a product you have built already and you don&#x27;t really <i>need</i> money to get your product complete.<p>Would you join YC just because the publicity might help you grow?
======
Huhty
Not a YC alumni, but I've always believed the single most powerful benefit of
joining YC would be the connections and PR opportunities involved.

So to answer your question... yes.

